

LivingSocial Sells nearly 100,000 Amazon Gift Cards in 5 hours - DanLivesHere
http://www.centernetworks.com/livingsocial-sells-nearly-100000-amazon-gift-cards-in-5-hours

======
GrandMasterBirt
HA!!!! Read the fine print. Its a mostly worthless thing, its a great way for
amazon to get people buying shit by giving them $5 off anything. Its just more
effective.

1 per customer No gifting

And vuala its not really 50% off free cash.

